# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmreiniging, Klysma, Darmspoeling...

## Frans

Wie heeft het al gedaan?

Op www.colonclean.net kun een "power detox' Pakket bestellen.
Het is een vrij uniek product en is zeer populair aan het worden in Nederland.

Wie heeft er al ervaring mee?

----------


## Kees

Ik heb begrepen dat je erg voorzichtig moet zijn met het experimenteren met darmspoelingen, te veel of een te hoge druk kan diverticulitis opleveren.
En deze darmuitstulpingen zijn blijvend, kunnen gaan ontsteken waarna je diverticulose krijgt. Zo'n conditie hoef je aanvankelijk niet een te merken maar kan makkelijk chronisch worden. de weg naar een stoma hoeft dan niet lang te zijn. Er moet dus iemand bij zijn die weet hoe het moet.

----------

